# [SOLVED] [OT] Grub i Windows z partycji logicznej.

## BeteNoire

Mam następujący rozkład partycji. Chciałbym bootować Windows z hda8. Znacie jakiś trick dla Gruba, żeby to zadziałało?Last edited by BeteNoire on Mon Jan 30, 2006 10:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Piecia

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/faq.xml#dualboot

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q10

[OT]Tak sobie szukam po dokumentacji grub'a co trzeba wpisać żeby uruchamiać komputer z cdrom'u lub dyskietki? Może ktoś już ma to i mógłby się podzielić.[/OT]Last edited by Piecia on Sat Oct 22, 2005 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Wiem po co się remapuje dyski, więc... pudło.

A pudło to wynika z tego, że ten Windows nie jest na hdb lecz na hda tyle, że na partycji logicznej. Szukam sposobu (o ile taki istnieje) na zabootowanie go z tej partycji.

----------

## Piecia

U mnie mam sytuację odwrotną, mam gentoo na logicznej i jakoś działa bez specjalnych wpisów. Nie wiem co tam takiego win$ wypisuje jak startuje z logicznej. Możesz się podzielić tą informacją.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie wypisuje. To grub wypisuje, bo nie potrafi przeskoczyć (chainload) do tej partychy z Win. Nie pamiętam w tej chwili tego komunikatu. Przy następnym reboocie zapamiętam i wyedytuje posta. 

Acha, dodam, że tego WinXP odtworzyłem ghostem na tą partycję. To pewnie też ma jakieś znaczenie...

----------

## noobah

a możesz podać swój /etc/boot/grub/grub.conf ?

----------

## Sir No

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Acha, dodam, że tego WinXP odtworzyłem ghostem na tą partycję. To pewnie też ma jakieś znaczenie...

 

IIRC to po takim zabiegu raczej nie będzie działać. W rejestrze ma bowiem zapisane na jakiej partycji (i na jaką literkę się to odwzorowuje) ma różne sterowniki i będzie próbował je stamtąd ładować. Co się oczywiście nie uda -> blue screen of death.

Win potrzebuje mieć partycję systemową (tzn. taką która ma ustawioną flagę "Boot") w formacie, który jest w stanie rozpoznać. Oznacza to FAT32 albo NTFS. Dopiero po tym jak załaduje boot loadera rozpoczyna ładowanie reszty z boot-partycji gdzie jest właściwa instalacja (wiem, że to zakręcone ale MS właśnie tak to dokumentuje...)

Mnie się udawało dotąd mieć zainstalowane to tak:

hda1 - Win ME / FAT32 ( C: )

hda2 - rozszerzona

hda5 - WinXP / NTFS ( E: ) <-- musiałem nad tym popracować  :Smile: 

hda6 - /boot

hda7 - / (root)

hda8 - swap

Ostatnio jednak przy wymianie sprzętu na AMD64 najpierw zainstalowałem Gentoo (prosta kopia plików na nowy dysk i poprawki w grub.conf oraz fstab), a dopiero na żądanie rodziny chciałem doinstalować WinXP. Ale ten najpierw nie chciał rozpoznać dysku SATA, a później odmówił instalacji z partycją hda1 w nieznanym mu formacie. Skończyło się na Win XP x64 na /dev/hda1 i przeniesieniu Linuksa na dalsze partycje. A ile było szukania, dłubania i roboty z tym wszystkim... W czasie gdy zarówno wersja x86 jak i amd64 Gentoo działała bez zgrzytów na tym sprzęcie! Czułem się z tym tak, jakbym na własne życzenie zarażał ten komputer wirusem Win... Dobrze, że chociaż to od żony z pracy i z MSDN, czyli w sumie zgodnie z prawem.

Po prostu: MS nie chce, żeby Win traktować tak jak inne systemy operacyjne. To ma być ten jedynie słuszny. I jak chce się zboczyć z tej utartej ścieżki, to można się spodziewać tylko problemów.

U mnie Win w laptopie wylądował na 10GB partycji (bo i tak był już z tym sprzętem) i tak mu zostało. Uruchamiam go okazyjnie ze dwa (?) razy w miesiącu, jak naprawdę muszę. Reszta (50 GB) to Gentoo i Ubuntu. A partycje na dysku mam 3 podstawowe, 1 rozszerzoną i 5 logicznych. Na /dev/hda9 mam bowiem 1GB swap potrzebny do działania swsusp. I życie jest piękne  :Very Happy: 

Ale z drugiej strony, jeśli uda Ci się zmusić twoją instalację Win do pracy, to ja też się chętnie dowiem jak się to robi.  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> a możesz podać swój /etc/boot/grub/grub.conf ?

 

Próbowałem standardowo:

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 ro video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

title WinXP 

  rootnoverify (hd0,6)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

  boot
```

ale wywala: 

```
Error 12: Invalid device requested
```

Dokumentacja Gruba niewiele mówi na ten temat:

 *Quote:*   

> 12 : Invalid device requested
> 
> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.

 

 *Sir No wrote:*   

> Mnie się udawało dotąd mieć zainstalowane to tak:
> 
> (...)
> 
> hda5 - WinXP / NTFS ( E: ) <-- musiałem nad tym popracować  

 

Mógłbyś podać jak to rozwiązałeś?

----------

## noobah

Jak patrzę na twój układ partycji to widzę że windows masz na hda8 czyli wg nomenklatury GRUBa to powinno być (hd0,7)

----------

## BeteNoire

Próbowałem też tak jak piszesz i nic, dalej error 12.

----------

## noobah

a próbowałeś bezl makeactive i boot ???

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak. Nic z tego  :Sad: 

Czekam na odpowiedź Sir No, może uda się coś wykombinować analogicznie jak on zrobił.

----------

## Sir No

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak. Nic z tego 
> 
> Czekam na odpowiedź Sir No, może uda się coś wykombinować analogicznie jak on zrobił.

 

Ale, ale... ja pisałem, że na pierwszej partycji było Win Me. Nie /boot Linuksowy. To naprawdę dużo zmienia. Ja zrobiłem multiboot z maszyny, gdzie najpierw był Windows, nie odwrotnie.

W takim przypadku kolejność moich działań była następująca:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Instalacja Win Me (stara, ale o dziwo, dobrze działająca) na hda1 == C:
> 
> (w tym momencie w MBR siedział boot-loader Win Me)
> ...

 

Całą procedurę powarzałem zarówno na maszynie, gdzie miałem Win Me + XP (w domu) jak i na maszynie, gdzie miałem tylko Win XP (w pracy). Było to dawno temu i nie mam już takiej konfiguracji (więc piszę z pamięci i dlatego nie podaję gotowego przepisu). Co prawda robiłem to nawet więcej niż te dwa razy, przez co za każdym razem szło mi coraz szybciej, ale naprawdę, można ładnie sobie "zabić" komputer w przypadku klepnięcia czegoś nie tak... (czytaj: mi też się raz prawie udało, jak zamiast "hda" napisałem "hda1"... w takim przypadku pomógł mi testdisk z Knoppixa)

A najgorsze dla BeteNoire może być to, że zwykłe "chainloader +1" było zawsze robione dla partycji hda1. Które to partycja (podkreślam) miała ustawioną flagę "Boot" i była czytelna dla Win (FAT32 lub NTFS).

W przypadku zaś, gdy najpierw postawiłem Linuksa, a później chciałem normalnie zainstalować Win, odmówił on współpracy. Jak już więc pisałem, konieczne okazało się u mnie przeniesienie /boot z hda1 na dalszą partycję (chyba hda3 lub hda4). Jednak to Win musiał być "tym najważniejszym". Dlatego też z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że raczej Twoje przedsięwzięcie się nie uda.  :Confused: 

Chyba, że jednak dasz radę, o czym z chęcią się dowiem.  :Smile: 

PS.

Sorry za długi post, ale chciałem wytłumaczyć już dokładnie...

I że nie jest tak, że wiem coś szczególnie tajemniczego na ten temat.

----------

## BeteNoire

Problem w tym, że ja nawet nie mam windowsowego bootloadera. Mam tylko obraz WinXP w ghoście. 

Z doświadczenia wiem, że tego kulawego systemu nie da się zainstalować poza pierwszą partycją dysku pri - master, lub nie mając dostępnej dla Windows pierwszej partycji na tym dysku (inaczej instalacja się wywala z komunikatem, że brak jest partycji potrzebnej do skopiowania pewnych plików...)... tak więc u mnie ponowna instalacja odpada. 

Chyba, że... odłączę sobie hda, zrobię instalację na hdb (który będzie wtedy hda) i stamtąd wezmę ten bootloader i coś dalej pokombinuję...

Tak czy siak, już się prawie pogodziłem, że ten obraz sobie odtworzę na hdb1 i w Grubie ładnie zremapuję dyski. To najprostrze rozwiązanie. Wolałem mieć hdb wolny od jakiegokolwiek systemu ale chyba inaczej się nie da, bo pierwszeństwo na hda mają linuksy i inne nixy  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Problem w tym, że ja nawet nie mam windowsowego bootloadera. Mam tylko obraz WinXP w ghoście. 
> 
> Z doświadczenia wiem, że tego kulawego systemu nie da się zainstalować poza pierwszą partycją dysku pri - master, lub nie mając dostępnej dla Windows pierwszej partycji na tym dysku (inaczej instalacja się wywala z komunikatem, że brak jest partycji potrzebnej do skopiowania pewnych plików...)

 Da się zainstalować bez porblemu na każdej partycji primary (hd[a-z][1234])

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Da się zainstalować bez porblemu na każdej partycji primary (hd[a-z][1234])

 

Hm, ok, chyba coś przeoczyłem, ale... gdy 2 pierwsze partycje podstawowe miałem linuksowe i chciałem go zainstalować na trzeciej to pluł się, że potrzebuje mieć pierwszą partycję do zapisu, by coś na nią skopiować...

----------

## wuja

6 tygodni temu (czas o tyle istotny, że nie pamietam juz szczegółów) musialem mieć XP na godzinę, na dysku z kilkoma partycjami linuksowymi. hda1 - /boot, hda2 - / były podstawowe i potem chyba ze dwie/trzy logiczne i swap na rozszerzonej. Faktycznie instalator pluł się ostro  (robiłem chyba ze 4 podejścia), ale w końcu dał się przekonać - usunąłem ktorąś partycję, instalator utworzył chyba podstawową i XP zainstalował się. W każdym razie jest to możliwe.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie mam za bardzo co usuwać. Ewentualnie swap, ale póki nie jestem pewien, że zrobienie na to miejsce partycji 250 MB w formacie dostępnym dla windows coś da to nie będę tego robił.

Problem wciąż unsolved... mimo wszystko wolałbym mieć wszystkie systemy na hda, a na hdb "magazyn"...

----------

## qermit

Przejrałem jeszcze raz twój rozjkład partycji. Masz trochę wolnego na końcu. Usuń partycję boot albo swap. Będziesz miał wtedy mógł utworzyć jedną partycję primary na końcu dysku, a swapa przenieś gdzieś indziej.

----------

## BeteNoire

Primary na końcu dysku?!

Wybacz ale po ostatnich perypetiach (utrata całego Gentoo kompilowanego 2 tygodnie po zmianach rozkładu partycji) niczemu nie ufam.

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Primary na końcu dysku?!
> 
> Wybacz ale po ostatnich perypetiach (utrata całego Gentoo kompilowanego 2 tygodnie po zmianach rozkładu partycji) niczemu nie ufam.

 Człowieku o czym ty gadasz. To gdzie leży partycja i jaki ma numerek nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Kiedyś partycję rozszerzoną miałem jako hda3, gentoo miałem na hda1 na początku dysku, a hda2 to był ntfs umieszczony gdzieś na końcu, aż pewnego dnia skasowałem sobie pierwsze 512B z sysku w ramach testów.

EDIT ja wtedy moje gentoo miałem już przez 2 miesiące, jakieś ważne dane i co z tego.

----------

## BeteNoire

Człowieku, gadam o tym co sam widziałem. Pisałem o tym ze 2 razy we wcześniejszych postach: windows "nie chciał się" zainstalować. Ale nieważne... teraz mój problem to odpalić go z hda8 przy pomocy Grub'a.

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj zmapować partycje, o czym to nie mówi dokumentacja.  Jak się okazuje mapuje się nie tylko dyski. Zerknij tutaj. 

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia poprawnego opisu pliku boot.ini. Z tego co doczytałem to chyba winxp uruchamia się tylko z podstawowej partycji, no i trzeba jeszcze ponumerować właściwie. Kij go wie czy bootloader win$ zlicza linuskowe partycje. 

Zrobiłem u siebie na hda15 logiczną partycję dla win2k, ale mam tylko image ghost'a, płytki nie mam. No i przy wybraniu tej partycji z gruba dostaję na ekranie informację że nierozpoznano systemu plików. 

Może najprościej będzie zmienić położenie systemów?

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie zmienię położenia systemów.

W chwili obecnej sytuacja wygląda tak: próbowałem ze zmapowanymi partycjami, wg opisu, który podałeś.

Przy wpisie

```
title WinXP (na /dev/hda8)

  map (hd0,0) (hd0,7)

  map (hd0,7) (hd0,0)

  rootnoverify (hd0,7)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

  boot
```

zatrzymuje się na "makeactive" z errorem 12 - że niewłaściwe urządzenie.

Gdy usunę "makeactive" bootowanie zawiesza się po "boot" a gdy usunę "boot" to po "chainloader" bez jakiegokolwiek komunikatu. Zwiecha jest taka, że nawet "trójca" nie działa więc trzeba użyć reset buttona.

Grzebałem też w windowsowskim boot.ini. Ale czy dam w nim:

```
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(0)\WINDOWS

(...)

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(0)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /sos
```

czy 

```
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(7)\WINDOWS

(...)

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(7)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /sos
```

nie ma żadnej różnicy, bo Grub zawiesza się tak jak wcześniej.

[EDIT]

Nooo, to teraz sobie narobilem... Probowalem ukryc wszystkie partycje przed ta ntfs na ktorej ma byc windows i...

moj rozklad partycji wyglada teraz tak: http://img419.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part8fu.png

A tu "widok" w qtparted: http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part19dq.png

Tzn wyglada to na uszkodzona tablice partycji...

Tylko jak z powrotem z tej primary hda4 zrobic extended, ktora zawiera 3 partycje?...

Jesli ktos zna pewna i szybka metode na naprawienie tego wszystkiego to prosze o podpowiedz.

[EDIT]

----------

## Piecia

Może ci pomóc app-admin/testdisk, albo spróbuj ręcznie, możliwe że po prostu wpisałeś zły typ partycji. 

Dziwnie wygląda ta partycja hda-1  :Smile: . Kiedyś coś podobnego miałem jak kupiłem dysk 160GB i co jakiś czas znikały mi partycje albo wszystkie logiczne stawały się jakby primary. Pomógł mi testdisk i nowy BIOS.

[ot]Czym się różnią typ partycji: 05 extended, 85 linux extended i  f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)? Dlaczego win$ wymaga typu f jako rozszerzonej?[/ot]

makeactive działa tylko na partycjach primary.

Coś mi się widzi że win$  jest toporny i po prostu nie startuje z logicznych partycji.Last edited by Piecia on Mon Oct 24, 2005 3:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394921.html

Zapomniałem wyciąć z tego wątku tą część  :Wink: 

Ale już za późno bo się zrobi bezsens.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> [OT]Tak sobie szukam po dokumentacji grub'a co trzeba wpisać żeby uruchamiać komputer z cdrom'u lub dyskietki? Może ktoś już ma to i mógłby się podzielić.[/OT]

 

Dla dyskietki jest banalne:

```
title flopek

rootnoverify (fd0)

chainloader (fd0)+1
```

Próbowałem analogicznie dla mojej wypalarki, ale coś się ciągle pluje...

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie zmienię położenia systemów.

 A ten znów swoje. Wiesz co to znaczy kompromis?

Tak się zastanawiam, czy można mapować partycję rozszerzoną, która defakto leży na innej partycji?

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> [OT]Tak sobie szukam po dokumentacji grub'a co trzeba wpisać żeby uruchamiać komputer z cdrom'u lub dyskietki? Może ktoś już ma to i mógłby się podzielić.[/OT]

 Aby zbootować komputer z cdromu odpalam najpierw sbootmgr z gruba.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Nie zmienię położenia systemów. A ten znów swoje. Wiesz co to znaczy kompromis?

 

Wiem. Jest nim już umieszczenie tego nieszczęsnego systemu na moim hda, ale na pewno nie na hda1.

Czy muszę mieć tak jak wszyscy (win na hda1-hda3)? Mam potrzebę mieć tak jak chcę i tyle.

----------

## Piecia

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Próbowałem analogicznie dla mojej wypalarki, ale coś się ciągle pluje...

 

Jak wejdę w shella gruba przy uruchmianiu komputera, to wciskając TAB dostaję tylko hd0, cdrom mam jako secondary slave więc powinno się jeszcze pojawić hd3, i pewnie w tym tkwi przyczyna. Grub poprostu nie widzi cdromu. 

Biorę się teraz za GRUB2, zobaczymy co sobą prezentuje.

edit:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Chainloading_a_bootable_CD-ROM_from_GRUBLast edited by Piecia on Mon Oct 24, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   Nie zmienię położenia systemów. A ten znów swoje. Wiesz co to znaczy kompromis? 
> 
> Wiem. Jest nim już umieszczenie tego nieszczęsnego systemu na moim hda, ale na pewno nie na hda1.
> 
> Czy muszę mieć tak jak wszyscy (win na hda1-hda3)? Mam potrzebę mieć tak jak chcę i tyle.

 O w mordę jesteś bardziej uparty niż wszystkie windowsy razem wzięty. Jak nie chcesz mieć windowsa na hda1-3 to se umieść go na hda4, albo przepnij dysk i wtedy będziesz mógł zainstalować go na hdc1. Ja już nic nie napiszę, bo to nie ma sensu.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*    *qermit wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   Nie zmienię położenia systemów. A ten znów swoje. Wiesz co to znaczy kompromis? 
> 
> Wiem. Jest nim już umieszczenie tego nieszczęsnego systemu na moim hda, ale na pewno nie na hda1.
> 
> Czy muszę mieć tak jak wszyscy (win na hda1-hda3)? Mam potrzebę mieć tak jak chcę i tyle. O w mordę jesteś bardziej uparty niż wszystkie windowsy razem wzięty. Jak nie chcesz mieć windowsa na hda1-3 to se umieść go na hda4, albo przepnij dysk i wtedy będziesz mógł zainstalować go na hdc1. Ja już nic nie napiszę, bo to nie ma sensu.

 

Masz rację, bo nie pomogłeś rozwiązać tego problemu :] A na moich dyskach ma być tak jak ja chcę a nie jak dyktują mi właściwości Windows.

----------

## Ratman

Dwie strony tematu a BeteNoire jak nie mógł bootować tak nie może   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bo rzecz jest prosta: to pytanie powinien zadać na jakimś forum windowsa, a nie gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

Pytanie:

Czy mozna zbootować WinXP z partycji logicznej?

Odpowiedź:

Oczywiście, że można bo to XP, ale tak długo dopóki pliki bootujące są na aktywnej partycji podstawowej.

Pytanie:

A jakie to pliki?

Odpowiedź:

NTLDR i boot.ini

Pytanie:

Co powinien wskazywać boot.ini?

Odpowiedź:

Partycję z plikami WindowsXP według formatu bootloadera XP, a ten jest zgodny z formatem GRUB

Nie zapomnij dodać /fastdetect w opcjach bootowania XP

----------

## BeteNoire

Czyli nie ma innej rady jak zrobić małą partycję "boot" dla Windowsa... Tak wynikało z paru dokumentów, które czytałem na ten temat (gentoo-wiki itp) ale łudziłem się, że jednak da się zrobić bez tej partycji. No cóż, to byłby mój kompromis do którego tak mocno nawoływał mnie qermit  :Twisted Evil:  . Ale to już po zakupie nowego dysku...

----------

## Ratman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Czyli nie ma innej rady jak zrobić małą partycję "boot" dla Windowsa... Tak wynikało z paru dokumentów, które czytałem na ten temat (gentoo-wiki itp) ale łudziłem się, że jednak da się zrobić bez tej partycji...

 

Daj spokój   :Surprised:  , nie udało się połowie swiata, a myślisz że tobie by się udało   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gabrys

Krótko i treściwie w kilku punktach (i według mojej wiedzy):

1. Nie da się zainstalować Windowsa XP jeśli /dev/hda1 nie będzie sformatowany jako FAT/NTFS i instalator może sobie zainstalować system na /dev/hda8 ale /dev/hda1 musi jakoś widzieć.

2. Windows musi MYŚLEĆ, że /dev/hda1 jest dla niego dostępne.

3. Jeśli przemapujesz dyski/partycje to Windows MYŚLI, że jest OK.

4. Da się zatem skopiować instalację Windowsa na inną partycję, przemapować rzecz Grubem i powinno działać.

5. Jeśli nie działa, prawdopodobnie masz uszkodzoną (choć Linuks ją rozumie) tablicę partycji. Weź sobie Knoppiksa (jeśli masz), uruchom sobie konsolę wpisz:

$ sudo bash

# testdisk /dev/hda

Powinien on coś wypisać, ogólnie trochę się pożalić. Program działa w ten sposób, że jak naciskasz parę razy ENTER, w końcu powiesz mu, żeby zapisał tablicę partycji, to ona nagle ożywa. W prostych słowach to program to ożywiania tablicy partycji. Wciąż nie mogę wyjść z podziwu dla niego kiedy to mi uratował wszystkie dane.

Słowem: testdisk i powodzenia.

----------

## BeteNoire

Heh, to właśnie testdisk mnie uratował kilka m-cy temu, kiedy windziany loader zepsuł mi tablicę partycji Gentoo.

A co do instalacji Win na logicznej to spokojna głowa, nie zamierzam tego robić, już dawno zmądrzałem i używam obrazów ghosta. Chodziło mi tylko o bootowanie.

Zresztą... jakby co to awaryjnie mam drugi dysk przeznaczony na różne testy i eksperymenty. Zamiana dysków, zainstalowanie WinXP tam i przekopiowanie obrazu ghostem czy partimage na hda nie stanowi problemu  :Wink: 

----------

## Ratman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Heh, to właśnie testdisk mnie uratował kilka m-cy temu, kiedy windziany loader zepsuł mi tablicę partycji Gentoo.
> 
> A co do instalacji Win na logicznej to spokojna głowa, nie zamierzam tego robić, już dawno zmądrzałem i używam obrazów ghosta. Chodziło mi tylko o bootowanie.
> 
> Zresztą... jakby co to awaryjnie mam drugi dysk przeznaczony na różne testy i eksperymenty. Zamiana dysków, zainstalowanie WinXP tam i przekopiowanie obrazu ghostem czy partimage na hda nie stanowi problemu 

 

Nie musisz się tak bawić - starczy, że będziesz miał jakąkolwiek partycję podstawową fat/ntfs - najmniejszą jak można (8MB???) byle się te dwea pliki zmieściły i możesz smiało instalować XP na rozszeżonej.

Co prawda jest problem bo jak masz linuksa to potem trzeba gruba przywracać, ale zainstalowac się da bez problemu i zadnego mapowania robić nie musisz, bo nie kierujesz grub'a do partycji windowsowej, tylko wskazujesz grubowi partycję rozruchową windows, a NTLDR ( NT Loader jakby ktos nie wiedział ) dalej już jedzie sam.

Co to za poronione pomysły z tym mapowaniem   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Gabrys

Jakbyś przeczytał, to może byś wiedział. Chodzi o Windowsa z obrazu partycji a nie o nową instalację. BTW. jakbyś przeczytał mojego posta (powyżej), to byś też przeczytał, że wystarczy, że instalator widzi jakąś tam partycję a Windę i tak instaluje na innej (oprócz bootloadera oczywiście, który ląduje na innej). Ale po co mieć Windę na partycji podstawowej, przecież to jawne ograniczanie wolności! Stąd pomysły (wg Ciebie poronione) z mapowaniem. Tak czy inaczej po coś mapowanie zostało wymyślone i podejrzewam, że właśnie dlatego, żeby Windows się nie kłócił, bo przecież Linuks nie ma żadnych kompleksów, że się go odpala z partycji podstawowej, logicznej, wirtualnej czy jakiej tam jeszcze czy z pendrive'a albo innego urządzenia.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> Nie musisz się tak bawić - starczy, że będziesz miał jakąkolwiek partycję podstawową fat/ntfs - najmniejszą jak można (8MB???) byle się te dwea pliki zmieściły i możesz smiało instalować XP na rozszeżonej.
> 
> Co prawda jest problem bo jak masz linuksa to potem trzeba gruba przywracać, ale zainstalowac się da bez problemu i zadnego mapowania robić nie musisz, bo nie kierujesz grub'a do partycji windowsowej, tylko wskazujesz grubowi partycję rozruchową windows, a NTLDR ( NT Loader jakby ktos nie wiedział ) dalej już jedzie sam.
> 
> Co to za poronione pomysły z tym mapowaniem    

 

Normalne pomysły. Bardzo normalne i funkcjonalne. 

I mówiłem poważnie z tym ghostem - nie widziałem instalatora Windows na swoim kompie odkąd poznałem ten program. Co za wygoda! Żadnych reinstalek, żadnego nadpisywania bootloadera!

----------

## Ratman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jakbyś przeczytał, to może byś wiedział. Chodzi o Windowsa z obrazu partycji a nie o nową instalację. BTW. jakbyś przeczytał mojego posta (powyżej), to byś też przeczytał, że wystarczy, że instalator widzi jakąś tam partycję a Windę i tak instaluje na innej (oprócz bootloadera oczywiście, który ląduje na innej). Ale po co mieć Windę na partycji podstawowej, przecież to jawne ograniczanie wolności! Stąd pomysły (wg Ciebie poronione) z mapowaniem. Tak czy inaczej po coś mapowanie zostało wymyślone i podejrzewam, że właśnie dlatego, żeby Windows się nie kłócił, bo przecież Linuks nie ma żadnych kompleksów, że się go odpala z partycji podstawowej, logicznej, wirtualnej czy jakiej tam jeszcze czy z pendrive'a albo innego urządzenia.

 

To co mówicie jest prawdą, ale:

1) mapowanie partycji jest potrzebne i nikt z tym nie polemizuje, ale tylko jeśli tyczy Win9x, bez znaczenia z ghosta czy do instalki - międy innymi dlatego zawsze 9x instalowane jest na pierwszej partycji podstawowej pierwszego dysku - bo po prostu się inaczej tych Windowsów nie da zainstalować - kto miał to wie. A nawet jeśli komuś przyjdzie do głowy zrobić ghosta i znieść na inną niz pierwsza partycja to pokaszani tablice partycji przy starcie i po ptokach.

2) Co innego WinXP, 2000, NT - te systemy nie mają takich ograniczeń i tu mapowanie jest psu na budę - po prostu sposób podnoszenia systemu jest zupełnie rózny niż w 9x - starczy znać sie trochę na tych systemach i na sposobie bootowania - odpowiedzialny jest za to NTLDR w połączeniu z plikiem boot.ini określającym położenie systemów operacyjnych na dysku - nie pomyliłem się systemów  :Exclamation:    i nie muszą być to systemy instalowane na pierwszym dysku. Dlatego nie ma żadnego problemu aby np. odpalić linuksa z zainstalowanym LILO na partycji boot z poziomu NT Loadera. I starczy, aby tylko te dwa pliki były obecne na aktywnej pierwszej partycji podstawowej i ew. obraz LILO jeśli się komuś chce tak linuksa odpalać. Koniec-kropka.

O ile dobrze pamiętam to wątek dotyczy WinXP, a nie 9x i tylko dlatego napisałem o poronionym pomyśle mapowania dysków. Jeśli chodzi o 9x to sam wyśmiałbym każdego kto powiedziałby, że mapowanie to poroniony pomysł   :Very Happy: 

A tak juz dla porządku dlaczego tak się upieram przy poronionym mapowaniu dla WinXP, ano dlatego, że najprościej jest zrobić sobie malutką partycję podstawową fat/ntfs na początku dysku i ew. zmieniać tylko wpis w boot.ini jeśli np najdzie nas myśl pozmieniania tablicy partycji linuksowych i ghostowania XP ponownie.

Ale nie opisujcie tutaj metod dotyczących innych systemów i nie mieszajcie ludziom (noobom) w głowach - ludzie to czytają i potem głupoty robią. Jeśli sami pomyślicie co daje mapowanie dysków (zresztą nie trzeba mysleć, bo link skąd to wzięliście bardzo dobrze to wyjaśnia) to sami dojdziecie do wniosku że jest to potrzebne tylko wtedy jeśli:

a)partycja rozruchowa WinXP nie jest pierwszą na dysku, co i tak nie zmienia faktu, że musi to być partycja podstawowa;

b)dotyczy systemu Win9x na innej niż pierwsza partycja pierwszego dysku, co też nie zmienia faktu, że musi to być partycja podstawowa

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Nie da się zainstalować Windowsa XP jeśli /dev/hda1 nie będzie sformatowany jako FAT/NTFS i instalator może sobie zainstalować system na /dev/hda8 ale /dev/hda1 musi jakoś widzieć.
> 
> 2. Windows musi MYŚLEĆ, że /dev/hda1 jest dla niego dostępne.
> ...

 

Jedno przeczy drugiemu i nic z tego nie wynika   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Skoro jak sam piszesz się nie da jeśli hda1 nie jest fat/ntfs to znaczy, że wg ciebie hda1 jest fat/ntfs więc po kiego diabła mapować   :Shocked:  co mapujesz - hda1 na hda1 i z powrotem ??? Mapowaniepartycji na n-tą nie powoduje "widzialności" partycji dla Windows  tylko "ustawia" ją jako n-tą na dysku.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jakbyś przeczytał mojego posta (powyżej), to byś też przeczytał, że wystarczy, że instalator widzi jakąś tam partycję a Windę i tak instaluje na innej (oprócz bootloadera oczywiście, który ląduje na innej). Ale po co mieć Windę na partycji podstawowej

 

No to teraz ty przeczytaj te trzy punkty które wysmarowałes i pomyśl jak to zrozumie noob, a sam też pomyśl jak to rozumiesz, bo może nie rozumiesz co piszesz. A czy ja mówiłem, że ma mieć Windowsa na podstawowej?

I na koniec - Rozruchowa WinXP lepiej zeby była w fat - spod dos'a można sobie wszystko wyedytować

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeszcze tylko w kwestii tego mapowania i na dziś już dobranoc: jedno wiem na pewno - żeby uruchomić WinXP z hdb1 muszę przemapować dyski i tyle.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> [ot]Czym się różnią typ partycji: 05 extended, 85 linux extended i  f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)? Dlaczego win$ wymaga typu f jako rozszerzonej?[/ot]

 

```
Po prostu: MS nie chce, żeby Win traktować tak jak inne systemy operacyjne. To ma być ten jedynie słuszny. I jak chce się zboczyć z tej utartej ścieżki, to można się spodziewać tylko problemów.
```

Krótkie ale bolesne, bo ileż świat byłby prostszy gdyb win choć troche współpracował z innymi OS'ami  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jeszcze tylko w kwestii tego mapowania i na dziś już dobranoc: jedno wiem na pewno - żeby uruchomić WinXP z hdb1 muszę przemapować dyski i tyle.

 

1. Tak na 99,999 % przypadków musisz przemapować dyski w grub, tzn jeżeli masz gruba na hda a win na hdb

2. Z windowsem jest tak ze ma problem, zdajesie, z zapisem rekordu startowego na partycjach rozrzerzonych, (logicznych)

może przekopiowanie reczne z dzialającej bootującej partycji windows by pomogło

ktoś tu podał już to rozwiązanie z dd, komenda fixmbr <dysk> z windowsa nie robi tego co powinna na partycjach tego typu,

a może jakiś błąd robiłem, może faktycznie nie da sie na logicznych tego zrobić.

--edit-- Ratman już to napisał, że nie da sie z logcznej

Ja mam u siebie hda1 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda3

dzieki czemu na koncu dysku jest partycja hda3 nie jest dyskiem logicznym i nie ma z bootowaniem problemu.

3. IMHO BeteNoire: krytykujesz za brak znajomości linuxa, a sam zakładasz wątek nie dość że o windowsach,

to jeszcze masz brak wiadomości na ten temat, pytanie powinno paść na forum wingrozy.

pozdr

----------

## Ratman

mam poważne watpliwości czy ktokolwiek by mu pomógł   :Smile:  . Sam kiedys miałem podobne dylematy z windą i musiałem googlować aż miło - po prostu uzytkownicy windowsów nie miewają takich "problemów" z instalacją systemu - im starcza jedna słuszna instalacja i żadna inna   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> mam poważne watpliwości czy ktokolwiek by mu pomógł   . Sam kiedys miałem podobne dylematy z windą i musiałem googlować aż miło - po prostu uzytkownicy windowsów nie miewają takich "problemów" z instalacją systemu - im starcza jedna słuszna instalacja i żadna inna  

 

Ktoś kto tylko robi instalke wingrozy, nie robi nic poza klikaniem i potwierdzaniem.

Sam win dba by siebie nie zainstalować tam gdzie nie trzeba, ewentualnie konfiguruje tak że wszyko działa.

Nikt przecież resztą sie nie martwi.

Po co userowi czytac ksiazke o win co ma 1000 albo wiecej stron.

Poza tym BSD tesz chyba nie instaluje się w logicznej.

Wiec nie krytykujmy jedynych słusznych rozwiazan, bo moze chodzilo o prostote.

A jak ktoś chce wiecej to musi poczytać.

----------

## psycepa

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ktoś kto tylko robi instalke wingrozy, nie robi nic poza klikaniem i potwierdzaniem.
> 
> 

 

Generalnie to prawda ALE zeby uscislic, tylko w przypadku gdy robisz sobie instalke z cdrom na domowym komputerze, instalator windowsa ma sporo mozliwosci, ktore przydaja sie np w przypadku gdy ten sam system musisz postawic na 100 kompach, i nie tylko...  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

@Ratman (tylko @Ratman i bez quotów, żeby nie zaśmiecać forum): kluczem zrozumienia mojej wypowiedzi jest rozróżnienie pomiędzy instalatorem systemu Windows a samym systemem. Prawdą jest, że instalator POTRAFI zainstalować Windows XP na partycji _logicznej_ o ile ma dostępną partycję _podstawową_. Sam tak zainstalowałem sobie Windowsa. Poświęciłem /dev/hda1, który jest u mnie /bootem i przeformatowałem go na FAT, uruchomiłem instalację Windowsa i KAZAŁEM mu zainstalować Windowsa na /dev/hda8 i zrobił to. Wszystkie pliki z Windowsem oprócz jego boot loadera wylądowały na /dev/hda8 a pliki boot.ini i parę innych na /dev/hda1 (który ma 32 MB). Pliki te nie są zupełnie widoczne z poziomu Windowsa (choć wydaje mi się, że przez chwilę były jako jakiś absurdalny dysk typu F:, ale po instalacji Daemon Tools zniknęły). Drugą kwestią jest dokładnie to co robi autor całego wątku. Zainstalowanie "normalnie", jak Bill przykazał Windowsa na /dev/hda1 bez żadnych sztuczek a następnie twarde przeniesienie na inną partycję np. /dev/hda10. Wtedy sposobem na odpalenie takiej Windy jest odpowiedni wpis w grub.conf (i chyba trzeba mapować, żeby Windows MYŚLAŁ, że pracuje na /dev/hda1). To co pisze, chyba jest zrozumiałe i spójne. A nie piszę ot tak z choinki, tylko na obie sprawy mam dowody: 1. Instalator Windows nie potrafił zainstalować mi Windowsa dopóki nie sformatowałem /dev/hda1 jako FAT (być może wystarczy inna partycja podstawowa, ale nie sprawdzałem, miałem wtedy tylko /dev/hda1, a pozostałe były już logiczne). 2. Są przykłady działania tak przyrządzonego Windowsa i mam kilku znajomych, którzy właśnie tak zrobili. Sam niestety nie mam tak dużego dysku, żeby rzucać sobie po nim danymi więc osobiście nie sprawdziłem.

Mam jeszcze małe pytanko, co trzeba zrobić, żeby uprzednio zainstalowawszy Windowsa na /dev/hda8 + dane o systemie plików i bootloader na /dev/hda1 (jak wyżej) odzyskać partycję /dev/hda1. Dodam, że próbowałem skopiować wszystkie pliki z /dev/hda1 na /dev/hda8 i grzebać w boot.ini, ale nie dawało to rezultatów.

----------

## BeteNoire

Bo grzebanie w boot.ini nie wystarczy. Potrzeba jeszcze mocno grzebać w Grubie, ale u mnie rezultat był taki, o jakim już chyba w tym wątku pisałem: ntloader zniszczył mi tablicę partycji.

Po tych przejściach radzę uważać, ale ucieszę się jeśli Tobie się uda i chętnie dowiem jak to zrobiłeś.

----------

## Ratman

@Gabrys

1) autor posta cały czas pisze, że ma obraz ghosta i z niego chce przywraca XP - instalka na drugim dysku i zabawa ghostem to dla niego ostateczne rozwiązanie.

2) wszystko co teraz napisałeś jest spójne i logiczne - wyjaśnienie - to nie może być jakaś podstawowa partycja, ale pierwsza na pierwszym dysku ( oczywiście możesz zmapować np trzecia podstawowa jako pierwsza w Grubie i będzie OK )

3) nie brdzo się zgadza - przy normalnej instalce na hda1 i przeniesieniu "prawie wszystkiego" na logiczną nie musisz mapować, bo tylko NTLDR i te kilka plików musi być "wskazane" że jest na hda1 i niestety tam musi pozostać lub patrz 2)

4) czy mógłbyś zapytać znajomych jak dokładnie maja tego windowsa przyrządzonego? Bo kurde widzisz cała dostępna wiedza jaką maja ludzie wskazuje, że rozruchowa partycja Windows musi byc podstawowa i pierwsza na pierwszym dysku (np równie dobrze możesz zainstalować WinXP na hdb8 ale mała bootowalna windows zawsze bedzie na hda1)

Nie da się wszystkiego zapodać na logiczną i odpalić windowsa z prostej przyczyny - partycja logiczna nie może być aktywna - żaden bootloader tego nie zrobi żeby dla BIOS'a czy Windowsa logiczna była widziana jako aktywna ( BTW - dla biosa logiczne są niewidoczne, a są i biosy które drą sie gdy nie ma na dysku ustawionej partycji aktywnej) i tyle to myslę, że wszyscy wiedzą.

Czy możesz bliżej wyjaśnić z tym odzyskiwaniem hda1 bo jesli możesz skopiowac pliki to jakie odzyskiwanie? Jeśli masz na myśli to że przeniesiesz na hda8 i wyedytujesz boot.ini i Gruba to wyżej wyjaśniłem czemu nie działa.

----------

## Gabrys

@Ratman: A co powiesz na opcję makeactive? Czy ona działa tylko dla partycji podstawowych? Bo ja właśnie od wczoraj odpalam windę przez gruba w ten sposób: root (hd0,1) makeactive (hd0,1) chainloader +1 boot i śmiga. (hd0,1) czy jeśli wolisz /dev/hda2 to jest partycja podstawowa, więc nie neguje Twojej wypowiedzi. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy sekwencja typu mapuj (hd0,7) jako (hd0,0) makeactive (hd0,0) itd. nie doprowadzi do zabootowania windy  :Confused: .

----------

## BeteNoire

Mimo, że nie do mnie napisałeś to Ci odpowiem: cała ta sekwencja mapowania nie doprowadzi Cię do zabootowania Windy. Chcesz - próbuj. Ja już próbowałem to wiem. Próbowałem też ukrywać partycje linuksowe leżące przez windowsową - to doprowadziło do utraty bootrekordu partycji rozszerzonej - w wyniku tego żadna logiczna nie była widoczna.

----------

## Ratman

No dobra - jeszcze raz:

Partycja logiczna nie może być aktywna

mapuj sobie ile chcesz, co nie zmienia faktu że zmapowanie logicznej dalej będzie logiczną - trzeba rozumieć co daje mapowanie - zmienia rozkład partycji ... jakby ci to powiedzieć... "wirtualnie   :Idea:  "

----------

## Gabrys

No więc widocznie moi znajomi mają Windowsa na podstawowej partycji, tylko, że nie na pierwszej. No to jest rozwiązanie dla autora wątku. Chyba. Da się wstawić podstawową partycję między logiczne?

----------

## Ratman

w linku na drugiej stronie chyba tego tematu jest jak to ma byc (jest dla win98, ale to to samo)

I jeszcze raz - twoi znajomi maja windowsa na logicznych partycjach, na podstawowej mają tylko loadera

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Da się wstawić podstawową partycję między logiczne?

 

Nie da się. Rozszerzona musi być ciągła i jedna na jednym dysku. 

Nigdy tak nie robiłem, ale z tego co wiem to można dać rozszerzoną przed podstawowe, albo pomiędzy podstawowe.

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Da się wstawić podstawową partycję między logiczne? 
> 
> Nie da się. Rozszerzona musi być ciągła i jedna na jednym dysku. 
> 
> Nigdy tak nie robiłem, ale z tego co wiem to można dać rozszerzoną przed podstawowe, albo pomiędzy podstawowe.

 ponieważ partycje rozszerzone znajdują się na jednej z partycji podstawowych

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> Pytanie:
> 
> A jakie to pliki?
> 
> Odpowiedź:
> ...

 

Sprawa wygląda tak: zainstalowałem XP na hda1 i sklonowałem go Ghostem do sda10. Sda2 to mój mały boot windowsowy. Odpalam WinXP z hda1, kopiuję boot.ini i ntldr na sda2. Edytuję boot.ini poprzez msconfig - można tu od razu sprawdzić poprawność ścieżek - wyskakuje okienko, że są poprawne. Niestety bootowanie zatrzymuje się zaraz po GRUBie z komunikatem ntldr, że nie może znaleźć dysku...

EDIT: Kolejny kroczek naprzód. Uruchomiłem konsolę ratunkową z płyty WinXP, zalogowałem się do instalacji systemu na D: (sda10) i wydałem polecenie fixboot, które zapisało nowy sektor rozruchowy na partycji C: (sda2 - boot dla WinXP). Teraz WIndows zaczyna się uruchamiać prawidłowo, niestety zatrzymuje się na niebieskim ekranie z małym logo tego OS. Mysz działa ale nic nie mogę więcej zrobić  :Sad: 

----------

## Ratman

Nie wiem,  czy to ci coś pomoże, ale w przypadku gdy instaluje się np XP z małą partycją rozruchową, to instalator umieszcza na tej partycji te pliki:

Bootfont.bin

autoexec.bat

boot.ini

bootsect.dos

config.sys

io.sys (no ten chyba dla systemu najważniejszy  :Very Happy:  )

msdos.sys

ntdetect.com

ntlrd

pagefile.sys (malutki pagefile)

czyli wszystkie pliki które są ukryte w katalogu głównym windowsa.

Sprobuj może w takim układzie (pamiętaj o normalnym swapie na sda10, lub normalnym na sda2 jeśli to spora partycja - chociaż wszystkie dokumentacje zalecaja swap dla windowsa jak najbliżej początku dysku )

----------

## BeteNoire

Wreszcie zmusiłem ten system do zrobienia tego co chcę - WinXP z partycji logicznej wstaje. Niestety opcja z obrazem Ghosta nie wyszła, ale ostatecznie osiągnąłem to co chciałem i po wielu perturbacjach, rebootach, repartycjonowaniach dodaję wreszcie do tego tematu SOLVED.   :Very Happy: 

Odpaliłem od początku instalkę szanownego Windows XP ładując po drodze z dyskietki sterowniki do kontrolera dysku SATA (na którym to właśnie miał się ów szanowny  znaleźć). Za docelową partycję wybrałem sda11 (tak, we wcześniejszych postach była pomyłka, sda10 to mój /home), czyli po "ichniemu" D: . Instalator mocno upierał się przy zrobieniu mi partycji na jakieś pliki systemowe na dysku... PATA, czyli po naszemu mówiąc: hda. Zrobiłek tą partycję (hda1), dając w nadmiarze 2 gb i puściłek instalkę. Poszło gładko i bez problemów. Po wszystkim na dysku hda1 (R: - nie wiem czemu taka litera) znalazły się pliki bootujące WinXP, a na partycji C: (sda2) było ich nawet więcej - te które wymienił @Ratman: AUTOEXEC.BAT  Bootfont.bin  BOOT.INI  CONFIG.SYS  IO.SYS  MSDOS.SYS  NTDETECT.COM  ntldr. Właściwy bootloader Windows zainstalował się oczywiście w MBR na hda. Ale ja byłem perfidny i mu to hda usunąłem, a w GRUBie zrobiłem mu dojście do sda2, dając jednocześnie tej partycji flagę boot.

W skrócie mój grub.conf wygląda tak a partycje tak.

----------

## Gabrys

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 wrote:*   

> Listing 3: grub.conf dla nie używających genkernela
> 
> # Która pozycja ma być uruchamiana domyślnie. 0 oznacza pierwszą, 1 drugą itd.
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Czy to oznacza, że /dev/hda6 w tym listingu jest wyssane z palca i NIE będzie działać? Bo tak mi wychodzi z treści tego wątku.

----------

## Nomen

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Wreszcie zmusiłem ten system do zrobienia tego co chcę - WinXP z partycji logicznej wstaje. 

 

No to gratuluję ,ale jak dla mnie to zbyt dużo z tym zabawy.

Teraz nie mam windy, ale niedługo ją zainstaluje bo aukrat piszę pracę Inżynierską - "Współdzielenie Systemów Operacyjnych".

Na poprzednim komputerze miałem to rozwiązane w ten sposób:

/dev/hda1 - partycja linuxowa /boot - Aktywna

/dev/hda2 - partycja NTFS i na niej WindowsXP - Dysk C po uruchomieniu tego systemu

/dev/hda3 - partycja FAT32 i na niej Windows98 - Dysk C po uruchomieniu tego systemu (E - jeśli uruchomiony jest WinXP)

/dev/hda4 - Partycja Rozszerzona

/dev/hda5 - SWAP

/dev/hda6 - partycja linuxowa /

/dev/hda7 - partycja linuxowa /home

/dev/hda8 - partycja FAT32 - Dysk D

Sekret udanej instalacji obydwu Łind:

 - podczas instalowania WindowsaXP - partycja /dev/hda2 musi być partycją aktywną 

 - podczas instalowania Windowsa98 - partycja /dev/hda3 musi być partycją aktywną 

Po wszystkim ustawiamy /dev/hda1 jako aktywną i dopisujemy odpowiednie parametry do Gruba lub Lilo.

Aha odradzam instalowanie Linuxowego Bootloadera w MBR ponieważ Łinda przy instalacji go nadpisze.

Zamiast odzyskiwać MBR po instalacji Łindy po prostu ustawiamy z powrotem partycję aktywną na /dev/hda1 - /boot

Jeszcze jeden Tips: 

- Gdyby po instalacji windy i zmianie partycji akrywnej na /dev/hda1 nadal Odpalała się winda a nie linuxowy bootloader, należy odpalić DOS'a (z CDROM'u lub dyskietki instalacyjnej) i uruchomić dosowego fdiska z parametrem mbr - fdisk /mbr.

- Tak samo można usunąć linuxowego bootloadera z MBR jeśli chcemy go umieścić na partycji /dev/hda1

Oczywiście pamiętajcie o właściwych wpisach w Lilo lub Grub'ie.

Uff

Powodzenia   :Very Happy: 

PS. Słów kilka na temat STRACHU PRZED UTRATĄ DANYCH. 

Z konsoli wpiszcie fdisk -l /dev/hda lub  fdisk -l /dev/sda. No po prostu swój dysk  :Smile: .

Kawałek kodu:

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

 /dev/sda1   *           1          19      152586   83  Linux
```

Teraz zapiszcie wszystkie granice partycji np dla sda1 widocznego powyżej zapisujecie od 1 do 19.

I tak uczyńcie z resztą partycji. 

Jeśli coś zwalicie z partycjami odpalacie fdisk (nie cfdisk) i wpisujecie zapisane granice. 

Warunek to nienadpisanie danych na partycjach. BTW dosowe czy łindowsowe formatowanie nie czyni zbyt wielu szkód  :Smile: .

Reszta jest tu man fdisk

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Wreszcie zmusiłem ten system do zrobienia tego co chcę - WinXP z partycji logicznej wstaje.
> 
> ...
> 
> W skrócie mój grub.conf wygląda tak a partycje tak.

 

No wg mnie, partycja rozruchowa windy jest podstawowa, nie logiczna. Chyba nie bardzo rozumiem o co tu chodzi.

----------

## Ratman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No wg mnie, partycja rozruchowa windy jest podstawowa, nie logiczna. Chyba nie bardzo rozumiem o co tu chodzi.

 

Własnie o to, że fizycznie windows jest na logicznej.

----------

## Gabrys

Ale rozruchowa musi i tak być na podstawowej, tak? I jak to się ma do listingu, który przytoczyłem? przecież /dev/hda6 to musi być logiczna.

----------

## Nomen

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ale rozruchowa musi i tak być na podstawowej, tak?

 

Jak widać na obrazku musi. Więc dla mnie to bezsens.Bo skoro i tak zajmuje cenne miejsce w partycjach podstawowych to wolałbym już żeby wińdziarz siedział mi całkowicie w primary. Nie zapominajcie o tym ,że winda długo nie posiedzi bez przeistalowania. I co? Wtedy znowu balet z instalacją ?? Co prawda jest ghost lub dd, ale przypuśćmy ,że będzie potrzeba zainstalowania go od nowa lub wrzucenia innego windziarza. Po co komplikować sobie życie ??  :Smile: 

Gdzieś w jakimś topicu przeczytałem ,że ten problem dotyczy tak zwanych "power userów"   :Laughing: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie wiem co to power user, ale "przeinstalowywanie" "windy" to głupota, z którą muszą radzić sobie tzw. niedzielni userzy.

----------

## Nomen

To mi gwoździa zabiłeś  :Smile: .

Mówię tylko ,że istnieje taka możliwość ,że będzie to potrzebne  :Razz: .

----------

## BeteNoire

Spokojnie, sposób, jaki opisałem w tym wątku umożliwia bezproblemowe bootowanie jak i zainstalowanie tego systemu na logicznej. I o to mi właśnie chodziło.

----------

## Nomen

Ale czy nie uważasz ,że skoro do jego pracy i tak wymagane jest użycie partycji podstawowej to nie prościej po prostu tam wrzucić windę ?

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie wiem co to power user, ale "przeinstalowywanie" "windy" to głupota, z którą muszą radzić sobie tzw. niedzielni userzy.

 

Czyżby winda była aż taka dobra   :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Pozwólcie, że się nachalnie przypomnę:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 wrote:*   

> Listing 3: grub.conf dla nie używających genkernela
> 
> ...
> 
> # Następne trzy linie są potrzebne tylko gdy będzie uruchamiany również system Windows.
> ...

 

Jednocześnie u osoby, która podobno rozwiązała problem grub prowadzi do (hd0,1) czyli jak nie patrzeć do partycji podstawowej. Albo w handbooku piszą bzdury, albo jednak da się uruchomić windę z logicznej, przy pominięciu tzw. partycji rozruchowej.

----------

## qermit

A czy można uruchomoić linuxa z partycji slave, nawet gdy /boot nie jest na primary?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A czy można uruchomoić linuxa z partycji slave, nawet gdy /boot nie jest na primary?

 

Slave - chodzi Ci o partycję logiczną. Można. To jest właśnie duży plus linuksa. Nie można Windows ani *BSD.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jednocześnie u osoby, która podobno rozwiązała problem grub prowadzi do (hd0,1) czyli jak nie patrzeć do partycji podstawowej. Albo w handbooku piszą bzdury, albo jednak da się uruchomić windę z logicznej, przy pominięciu tzw. partycji rozruchowej.

 

Wg mnie handbook się myli. Chociaż możnaby zapytać czy partycja podstawowa może mieć numerek większy niż 4 ?

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Ale czy nie uważasz ,że skoro do jego pracy i tak wymagane jest użycie partycji podstawowej to nie prościej po prostu tam wrzucić windę ?

 

Uważam, że prościej. Ale chciałem sobie skomplikować życie  :Wink:  I udowodnić, że możliwe jest to co chcę mieć: Winblows na logicznej.

----------

## Gabrys

Dzięki za odpowiedź (w końcu) -- może trzeba dać znać autorowi tej sekcji handbooka? Co do prościej/trudniej. Nie zawsze mamy miejsce na początku dysku. Ja, żeby zainstalować windę zrobiłem sobie miejsce na /dev/hda8, a nie chciałoby mi się przeorganizowywać całego dysku tylko po to, żeby winda spoczęła na podstawowej. Dobrze, że miałem chociaż /boot na podstawowej, to mogłem go poświęcić dla /boot-a windy (bo jak czytamy wyżej i to jest święta prawda -- Linux bootuje się również z logicznej).

----------

